# Multiple Account Warning



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

As posted in the new rules yesterday (http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/rules-guides/79006-uk-muscle-co-uk-posting-rules.html), multiple accounts are not permitted on this forum.

This is a measure which we now have to strictly enforce in order to hlep prevent spam.

*Users logging in with multiple accounts will **automatically** have all post privileges removed. *

Unfortunatley there may be some legitimate members that get caught by this system. If it happens to you just send me a message through the *Contact Us* link at the bottom of every page. I'll be able to handle issue a lot faster if you include usernames of both accounts affected.

L


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Just a quick question sweetie....what about folks like us who log in from each others pc/lappy? I imagine our accounts(if its determined via ip) would look like we could be one user with two accounts instead of two users with one account each.....or is it taken from the email registered?


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

as above, me and steelicarus use each other's computers, and we also live together, and so show up under the same IP (unless he's iphoning)


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

same here! me and kami (Origin) use the same laptop . We are two people, even though half the time i accidentally post in his name LOL!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Nobody who uses the board legitimately need worry.

In the case of everyone above, once/if it gets tripped I get notified and will then manually update your accounts so that it doesn't happen again.

I'm going to be on the forum pretty much every day from now on so the worst case scenario is that neither of you can post for a few hours.

L


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

greg and i use each others computers, will that be a problem?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok its just massive uses my comp to log on too


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

GBLiz said:


> same here! me and kami (Origin) use the same laptop . We are two people, *even though half the time i accidentally post in his name LOL*!


Ahh so that's why he sometimes makes decent posts


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Lorian said:


> Nobody who uses the board legitimately need worry.
> 
> In the case of everyone above, once/if it gets tripped I get notified and will then manually update your accounts so that it doesn't happen again.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1: :thumbup1: Thank you


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

DB said:


> Ahh so that's why he sometimes makes decent posts


Exactly correct!!!

Its also why he sometimes suddenly uses lots of exclamation marks like a girl!!!!!!!


----------

